# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  القرعة تبتسم لمنتخب غينيا

## معتصم الصايم

*ابتسمت القرعة لمنتخب غينيا وتاهلت لدورى الثمانية
وبالتالى ودع البطولة منتخب مالى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ياكسلاوى وعلى سنجة 
اها مالى طات البجيب ترارى شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الحال  جيت   لافحو   وجارى  بى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*وجولة ربع النهائى 
السبت 1/31
الكنغو * جمهورية الكنغو

تونس * غينيا الاستوائية

الاحد 2/1
غينيا * غانا

ساحل العاج * الجزائر
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*كله خير تراوري راجع لينا.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ان شاءالله سريع مايتجرجر
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*خييييير   تراوري  يتخمخم  ويشيل
 بقجتو  ويحلق  شعرو  ويلحق  المولد
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*انشاء الله مساء السبت  سيصل ترتر الخرطوم 
حسب الحجز بتاعوا   و تاكيد ذلك اليوم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

وجولة ربع النهائى 
السبت 1/31
الكنغو * جمهورية الكنغو

تونس * غينيا الاستوائية

الاحد 2/1
غينيا * غانا

ساحل العاج * الجزائر






جنوب أفريقيا . . . نيجيريا . . . الكميرون . . . الجزائر . . . زامبيا 
ديل كلهم طاروا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الزول نحن مكبرين ليهو راسو،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يللا ياتراوري علينا جاااااااي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تراورى لعاب يادكتور
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

خييييير   تراوري  يتخمخم  ويشيل
 بقجتو  ويحلق  شعرو  ويلحق  المولد



ياريت يادكتور 
مايقوم يقفل تلفونو ويعمل حركات
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

انشاء الله مساء السبت  سيصل ترتر الخرطوم 
حسب الحجز بتاعوا   و تاكيد ذلك اليوم



اتمنى ذلك ياحبيب
واتمنى ان تكون دائرة الكرة وضعت ضوابط لظاهرة تاخير المخترفين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

جنوب أفريقيا . . . نيجيريا . . . الكميرون . . . زامبيا 
ديل كلهم طاروا



تحياتى ياعمنا الحوشابى
هل تصدق ديل كلهم طار 
وصعدت منتخبات حاتجهجهنا 
 الكنغو وجمهورية الكنغو وغانا وغينيا وغينيا الاستوائية
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*الجزائر ماطارت
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الجزائر ضد ساحل العاج 
 تلعب يوم 2/1
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

ياكسلاوى وعلى سنجة 
اها مالى طات البجيب ترارى شنو



يعني القرعة ابتسمت للمريخ هذه المرة يا معتصم
ههههه
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يللا ياتراوري علينا جاااااااي



نتمنى ان يكون ضمن تشكيلة مبارة الزعيم والاهلى الخرطوم يوم الاربعاء 2/4
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

يعني القرعة ابتسمت للمريخ هذه المرة يا معتصم
ههههه



ههههههههه
اخيراً ياحبيب

تذكرت البوست بتاعك
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*حظ اوفر في قادم المواعيد لي مالي عشان خاطر النجم تراوري
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*القرعة ابتسمت لينا نحن
تخيلو تراوري وبكري ووانغا هجوم
ومن خلفهم اوكرا وراجي وايمن سعيد
                        	*

----------

